# Epsom salts



## abugjo (Aug 8, 2005)

Was looking for a generic guideline when treating with Epsom salts. I have found any thing from 1/8 Teaspoon per 5 gallons of water to 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons. The reason that I am asking is I think that my Red Empress and Female Venustus maybe suffering from constipation. I was going to also treat with a broad spectrum anti biotic as well but thought Epsom salts would be beneficial. They are both housed in a 120 gallon tank with numerous other haps and peacocks. They are the only 2 fish that have not been eating for some time the Female for over a month (that is why I do not think it is bloat). I did take her out a few weeks ago and treat her using the bloat/clout treatment to no change. Also a very reputable fish dealer said that the female is gravid but just seems strange that she has not dropped her eggs in over a month. There is a male in the tank with her but he is not old enough to be interested in breeding with her yet. *So if any one has experience with using Epsom salts let me know what dosing you used.* Thanks in advance.


----------



## brutus8 (Mar 19, 2005)

I use Epsom salts on a routine basis. I usually go with 1 tablespoon per 10 gallons, but I have safely went 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons. It definitely helps them get cleaned out.

Good Luck!


----------



## alexjoan (Mar 15, 2010)

Perhaps the most popular application is the Epsom salts bath. As an ideal means of relieving stress at the end of a hard day, two cups of Epsom salts in a tub of hot water can help to soothe jangled nerves and restore a sense of well being. This one application makes Epsom salts a staple in many bathrooms around the world.


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

I use epsom salt if needed at 1 cup per 100G. This rate was suggested by cichlidaholic when I posted about possible illness


----------



## ASTYLIN (Feb 24, 2010)

Is Epsom salt better to use than regular aquarium salt........Can you use it in regular freshwater tanks???


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

It isn't about being better but it serves a different purpose.
Epsom salt is thought by some to serve as a laxative and will increase GH.
Aquarium salt is just plain NaCl that some claim aids in slime coat production and overall health.
It does treat certain illnesses like ich and will dehydrate parasites if used in a concentrated bath.

Both can be used in freshwater application but certain species are more tolerant of salts than others.
Be careful when adding any type of salts, it can change water chemistry dramatically.
Changes should be slow and gradual.

Obviously it is up to you to decide if you want to use any but many hobbyists, myself included, do not use any salt regulary.
Some never use salt and find their fish are healthy and happy.


----------



## slimjon (Mar 27, 2010)

Bump


----------

